# What do u guys think of poorboys natty paste wax



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Used it yesterday and when the glorious sun came out tonight, thought the results are pretty awesome. 

However, i'm a complete amateur to detailing and see have seen much more expensive waxes in the market.

What to u guys think of poorboys natty paste?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Most of the finish is brought out all by the prep work so the wax only has a very small contributing factor, cant really comment on the Poorboys wax as I havent tried it, but I do believe its quite durable, but I dont think you would see much of a difference in purchasing a much more expensive wax... but it is fun having lots though


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been using Natty's Blue for the past year and absolutely love it. It smells gorgeous, is dead easy to apply, cures pretty quickly, easy to remove, and it manages to be pretty damn durable, too - even after just one application. 

I tried Collonite 476 a few weeks ago, and didn't find it particularly better or worse.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah, it smells pretty good, sometimes, it makes you wanna lick it


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wait till you smell some o the Dodo waxes .... Hard Candy :argie:


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

is dodo supernatural any good???

was thinking of get some once natty runs out though thats gonna take a while lol


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

0507448n said:


> is dodo supernatural any good???
> 
> was thinking of get some once natty runs out though thats gonna take a while lol


SN is great stuff

You can never have too many waxes or sealants :lol:


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

Natty's Red is a great wax at any price. :thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I use Natty's Blue and love the stuff. Having said that, I've just bought a panel pot of Dodo Purple Haze to play with! Not sure if I'll see much difference just by changing wax, but also bought Dodo Lime Prime to give a go instead of the usual SRP.


----------



## craigdt (Mar 25, 2009)

Im a huge fan of Nattys Blue. I also use SN and like it fine as well. Nattys was a big suprise


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nattys is agreat wax IMO. Plesent to use and great price.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Extremely good waxes imho. I was going to say 'extremely good in the budget sector' which they are of course, but they're just good, period, irrespective of the price.

Leaving aside the 'wipe on walk away' LSPs and any kind of 'spray & wipe' liquid waxes, I think they're the most user friendly waxes out there - quick and easy to use even in the sun on hot panels and it's difficult to make an error in application, even if you're doing it 'wrong' you'll still get great results.

Only used the red and blue myself, not the white but they all work in the same way.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mikehiow said:


> I tried Collonite 476 a few weeks ago, and didn't find it particularly better or worse.


what :doublesho

nattys is the perfect beginners wax (thats why i bought it) easy on,easier off,cures quick and smells lovely.i then moved to collinite 476s and not only did i like the look of colli much better it lasts a hell of a lot longer than nattys ever will.nattys is a good wax,but i dont want to have to apply it every 8 weeks to keep it in top shape.colli might be harder to get right,but its the king of longevity :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

silverback said:


> what :doublesho
> 
> nattys is the perfect beginners wax (thats why i bought it) easy on,easier off,cures quick and smells lovely.i then moved to collinite 476s and not only did i like the look of colli much better it lasts a hell of a lot longer than nattys ever will.nattys is a good wax,but i dont want to have to apply it every 8 weeks to keep it in top shape.colli might be harder to get right,but its the king of longevity :thumb:


Yeah but the guy likes it and posted his experience of the product in use without having to have a workaround, 8 weeks is plenty long enough :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a good wax and lasts fairly well too.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I love it. The smell gets me high, it's very easy to use, has a great wet-look and it's durability is 4-6 weeks for me (on a 'just washed', unprepped paint). I use it a lot in the summer as a beauty wax.


----------



## opel-astra04 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've used it for the past year or so and found it a good wax to use and left a good shine/beading too.

I would like to try some collinite or dodo juice next to compare them against the natty's.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

I used to use natty's blue on my old car...really did help to make this flat colour stand out. Going to be using it again on the 309 this year...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

A very underrated wax in my opinion, may not be the best in the durability stakes but as I will wax once a month anyway it does not matter, plus even in direct sun is easy to buff off.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

i agree with mirror finish that its an under rated wax, im nearly at the end of my first tub and its been a pleasure to use, i will be getting another for definate, as said in previous posts its easy to apply and remove,smells good enough to eat,

my kids love the smell of it and always ask for a sniff when they see me using it, i have to keep reminding them they cant lick or eat it though.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Used for first attempt at detail yesterday. Thought it would be softer as per the name, like the wheel sealer. Nice easy to use wax for a novice tho'.


----------

